

The Time Julian Assange Cracked/Hacked the Pentagon - Mithrandir
http://www.wired.com/threatlevel/2010/12/wikirebels-documentary/

======
parenthesis
Never mind the title, the interest here is an hour long documentary on
Wikileaks for/from Swedish TV:

<http://www.youtube.com/user/zerwas2ky#g/c/6D8EE2E0B836F096>

